
Joseph Weber and the failed search for gravity waves - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/briankoberlein/2015/10/12/joseph-weber-and-the-failed-search-for-gravitational-waves/
======
zzalpha
Misleading title. Should be "his" failed search for gravity waves. The article
only relates to his experiments and not failures in the field in general.

------
Morendil
A fantastic book on the history of the search for gravitational waves:
"Gravity's Shadow" by Harry Collins.

